
NASA will send a balloon the size of a football field to study how stars form - pseudolus
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/27/us/nasa-balloon-asthros-scn-trnd/index.html
======
RunningDroid
NASA's press release:
[https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=7712](https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=7712)

